# ATV et NAS Synology



## bpivette (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Avec la nouvelle version de Apple TV peut-on se connecter à un NAS Synology comme on peut le faire avec iphone ? Je viens d'acquérir une ATV, et j'ai un NAS Synology DS207+ qui contient pas mal de videos...

Merci


----------



## mandrak134 (8 Décembre 2009)

L'apple Tv de base ne se synchronise qu'avec iTunes.
Si tu souhaites pouvoir lire les vidéos qui sont sur ton NAS (et qui ne sont pas forcement en m4v ou mp4 je suppose), va falloir craquer ton ATV
Pour cela soit tu passes par ATV Flash et là c'est un pack complet comprenant les plug-in avi, mkv... et l'ouverture du port USB, mais c'est payant (mais ça coute pas un bras non plus), soit tu cherches dans les google code et là c'est gratuit mais c'est un peu plus galère (public averti)

Bon courage !


----------



## napalmatt (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas. A priori, il te faut un iTunes sur les deux parties pour pouvoir faire la synchronisation, ou le streaming entre les deux. En plus, il faut que le format de tes vidéos soit compatible iTunes, sinon elles ne seront pas synchronisées avec l'ATV.


----------



## mandrak134 (8 Décembre 2009)

c'est bien ce que je disais : soit tu as tous tes fichiers compatible itunes et là tu fais pointer ta bibliothèque itunes sur ton NAS, soit tu craques ton ATV.
Ca dépend de tes fichiers et de ta motivation pour tout ré-encoder si besoin est (moins de temps à craquer un ATV que de tout ré-encoder !)


----------



## napalmatt (8 Décembre 2009)

mandrak134 a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je disais : soit tu as tous tes fichiers compatible itunes et là tu fais pointer ta bibliothèque itunes sur ton NAS, soit tu craques ton ATV.
> Ca dépend de tes fichiers et de ta motivation pour tout ré-encoder si besoin est (moins de temps à craquer un ATV que de tout ré-encoder !)



Tout à fait. Ce n'était pas une précision de ma part, tu n'avais pas encore posté quand j'ai commencé à répondre @bpivette, je ne l'ai vu qu'après..! Je n'ai pas été assez vif.

Par contre, même si tes fichiers sont compatibles iTunes sur ton NAS, je ne sais même pas si tu peux pointer sur le NAS avec l'ATV. Tu as besoin d'un ordinateur avec iTunes, et non pas d'un simple "iTunes Server Support".


----------



## bpivette (10 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci pour ces précisions, je vais tester ce week-end
Merci


----------



## Alkolic (14 Décembre 2009)

Sans pouvoir tester par moi même, avec une ATV jailbreakée, j'ai vu par exemple que tu pouvais changer le répertoire utilisé par défaut par l'ATV pour stocker photos vidéos etc...
Je pense que le plus rapide serait de pouvoir downloader (via commende en ssh) les films de ton NAS sur ton ATV et de les lires grâce à VLC ou XBMC. Ca te demandera de le DL avant chaque lecture et de le delete après chaque lecture pour ne pas te bouffer la place...

Sinon est-ce possible de connecter ton NAS à ton ATV via USB ? De cette manière, tu peux parcourir le contenu de ton NAS via ce port...


----------



## didier31 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Vous parlez de aTV, qu'en pensez vous ? l'utilisez vous ?

Merci

Didier


----------



## napalmatt (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Sincèrement, tout dépend de ton utilisation. Pour ma part, j'en suis plus que ravi. C'est propre, bien monté, et on peut la commander avec des iPhone/iPod. Mais il faut bien avouer que pour le prix, la taille du disque et les fonctionnalités sont tout de même réduites. 
Il faut bien étudier tes besoins avant de choisir l'outil, afin de ne pas être déçu.


----------



## didier31 (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse

Le coté plus "ouvert" par définition semble plus cool.

Je cherche à visualiser des photos ( voire directement à partir d'une clé usb ), écouter de la musique (là rien à dire), voir des vidéo (ben là y a rien à dire parce qu'il y a rien tout court  même pas de VOD de films) , écouter des radios françaises  et se serait sympa
de naviguer sur internet (même si l'apple TV n'est pas trop puissante, pour aller sur la redoute ça doit être suffisant ou voir son compte bancaire)

petite question annexe, on conserve les liens qu'apple tv propose ? (les podcast, l'achat de musique ? , youtube ... ?  y a une option en français ?

merci encore

Didier


----------



## Alkolic (19 Janvier 2010)

Voilà une solution, laquelle j'espère fiable ne pouvant moi même pas tester...

Bonne lecture, viens nous donner tes impressions par ici. (Document en anglais)

http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/NAS_via_Ethernet_on_a_Primarily_Wireless_Network

++


----------

